# Proof Malinois' can get along with cats :)



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

No word of a lie, this cat has pestered this dog so much I am shocked shes alive LOL. This cat as a kitten has bitten Lincolns manly bits, ears, nose, face, paws and tail..and this dog could careless. He wont even as much as growl at her..unless she tries to steal his chicken. But seriously, my small dog would of murdered this cat by now...how come he hasnt? Could it be his sweet temperment towards all of Gods creatures? Who knows..Enjoy


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

He wont even hurt a baby rat...(I used to breed them)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

This whole post cracks me up! Your little narrative and the pics both. The pics are like a story.

1. "I've had it! I'ma kill you once and for all"
2. "Like hell you are!"
3."Truce?" "Yeah! Yeah! I give!"
4. Aaaalllll better:smile:. But notice that neither one is closing their eyes....

Classic!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Cute pictures!! I wish Aspen was that nice to cats and small critters...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL yeah my dog isnt normal. I once had an argument with a trainer who said my dog wasnt pure bred because a pure Malinois would kill a cat because he hasnt been able to get his within 10 feet of one. I go, well obviously your not training the dog enough. This was said to a trainer whos been training for over 20 years. I was like, raise em right and you can mold them into w/e you wanna. He was almost 2 when I brought the cat home, before..he never even met a cat except my friends kitty once in a while. I will be walking him and he will wanna greet every cat. Tonight I took him out and I cannot see well at night so I carry a flashlight. He stopped dead and I couldnt figure out why so I thought he was hiking his leg to a tree, turned around with the light and sure enough there was a black and white cat laying on the grass he was trying to convince to be friends with him...this cat was hissing, spitting, swatting, fur was up and the whole bit..and he would bring his head down and say "Wanna be friends?" then promptly got swatted LOL...poor dog

He even tried making friends with a skunk...it was under my picnic table the other night and I shined the light and saw what it was and was like "Link COOOOOME here now". If he sees a Rabbit or squirel..they are fair game. Those are the only two animals he will chase to kill. Anything else he wants to be friends.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

love those pictures!


----------



## Draenei (Sep 16, 2010)

omg that's so adorable! :redface:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is one saint of a dog you have there!:wink: We have a guniea pig the dogs think is there enemy and cant wait to attack! We have had hamsters and a rabbit, my dogs just think its all fair game! You have one special pooch there!:wink:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Here are my captions:










Raaaaaaaaaaawwwwrrrr! Fear ME!










>Pimp Slap< Nok it off!










"I'm not touching you, I'm not touching you..."








[/QUOTE]

"p0wnd!


----------

